# Needing info about an old Fasco bow.



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Nikky.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Try the traditional section and picutres will help your cause. Take as many pictures you can especially of any markings and I'm sure there's someone on here who knows all about it!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------

